# ford fusion 2012 or a prius 2012



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

which one should i get and why


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> which one should i get and why


What is the cost of long term repairs.... you need to determine this by your own needs


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> What is the cost of long term repairs.... you need to determine this by your own needs


One can do that AND get other's opinions


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Really depends on condition of the vehicle. If mileage, owner, and maintenance were all the same then get a Prius. I suspect the ford is cheaper because it doesn’t hold a value as well, because it has more problems. The battery on a 8 year old hybrid is going to be your first concern. Both cars are right for the job.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

If you plan to do UberEat/DD/Grubhub only, Prius will bring more profit to you. If you will be doing R/S, consider that Lyft don't allow Prius anymore.
I would choose ford over Prius for more leg room and power. Battery replacement costs will be between $3300 and $4500 for Prius and the value of car is around $7,000. Someone said in this forum, he has a ford focus and he has over 175K miles in it and still run great.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/what...t-lease-cars-not-included.364956/post-5622271


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> One can do that AND get other's opinions


If you plan on keeping them long term, don't go with the hybrid 
Just my opinion, depends on how mechanically inclined you are


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Lyft doesn’t allow Prius?!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Areyousure said:


> Lyft doesn't allow Prius?!


That's what I have heard. Drivers can not add Prius anymore due to leg room reason. Previous signed up cars are still allowed.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

They're not for rideshare are they? 2012???
I'm getting rid of my 2014 Prius V.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> That's what I have heard. Drivers can not add Prius anymore due to leg room reason. Previous signed up cars are still allowed.


Looks to be just the Prius C. Prius v and regular prius seem to be still good:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Lyft/comments/b7hdy0


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> That's what I have heard. Drivers can not add Prius anymore due to leg room reason. Previous signed up cars are still allowed.


Awww come on wildgoose. That is pure goose poop. They haven't even removed the prius-c, let alone the prius. Don't just make stuff up here.



Brokenglass400 said:


> Looks to be just the Prius C. Prius v and regular prius seem to be still good:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Lyft/comments/b7hdy0


Did you click the link in the reddit thread? I looked at that and Lyft's site, no mention of prius-c as a unpermitted subcompact.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Areyousure said:


> Awww come on wildgoose. That is pure goose poop. They haven't even removed the prius-c, let alone the prius. Don't just make stuff up here.
> 
> 
> Did you click the link in the reddit thread? I looked at that and Lyft's site, no mention of prius-c as a unpermitted subcompact.


Try signing up yourslef then figure it out. By using with not related documents. Let yourself see system would accept you signing up.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Areyousure said:


> Awww come on wildgoose. That is pure goose poop. They haven't even removed the prius-c, let alone the prius. Don't just make stuff up here.
> 
> 
> Did you click the link in the reddit thread? I looked at that and Lyft's site, no mention of prius-c as a unpermitted subcompact.


No, as the redditor stated the prius c is not listed as an option from the drop down menu.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Looks to be just the Prius C. Prius v and regular prius seem to be still good:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Lyft/comments/b7hdy0


Yes. I have seen prius signed up issue somewhere in this forum as well. One member said it out. I am not familiar with prius model. Newer model seems more leg room.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Of the two: Which is cheaper? 
You will wear both out.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> which one should i get and why


NEVER bet against a Toyota.
I have owned several and most have gone over 300k.
I have a '09 Avalon that I ubered in, it has 320k on it and runs as good as the day I bought it for $3k with 100k on the dash.

Buy the Toyota.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Brokenglass400 said:


> which one should i get and why


@Brokenglass400 my friend, I recommend a prius... I own one and the only thing that ever went wrong is the water pump went out at 230,000 mi. My friend did Uber with a ford fiesta and it had a lot of problems.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Areyousure said:


> Awww come on wildgoose. That is pure goose poop. They haven't even removed the prius-c, let alone the prius. Don't just make stuff up here.
> 
> 
> Did you click the link in the reddit thread? I looked at that and Lyft's site, no mention of prius-c as a unpermitted subcompact.


YEAR OLD REDDIT THREAD


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> YEAR OLD REDDIT THREAD


This ^^^^^ Many changes have happened at both Lyft and Uber over the past year.

Go directly to the source and find the vehicle list for Lyft IN YOUR TERRITORY.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> If you plan to do UberEat/DD/Grubhub only, Prius will bring more profit to you. If you will be doing R/S, consider that Lyft don't allow Prius anymore.
> I would choose ford over Prius for more leg room and power. Battery replacement costs will be between $3300 and $4500 for Prius and the value of car is around $7,000. Someone said in this forum, he has a ford focus and he has over 175K miles in it and still run great.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/what...t-lease-cars-not-included.364956/post-5622271


My Ford Focus is at just about 100,000 miles at 10 years old.

The F150s i've owned have lasted and lasted until they rusted apart.

The Crown vics (and or Mercury grand Marquis) i've used have pounded out 350,000+ miles.

Ford cars do hold up and every mechanic knows how to work on fords.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> What is the cost of long term repairs.... you need to determine this by your own needs


Right; because some people need high repair bills on a regular basis while others don't. :rollseyes:


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Ford cars do hold up and every mechanic knows how to work on fords.


The transmission that went out on my 2014 Escape with 76,000 miles says otherwise.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Right; because some people need high repair bills on a regular basis while others don't. :rollseyes:


Laughs in egr valve and battery packs


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

One’s a Ford and one’s a Toyota. Hopefully that answers your question.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

That prius battery pack is around 1500
A compete motor for the fusion is 550
Motor and transmission can be bought for 1200 for the fusion


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

In the cab business, many of the Toyota owners, both owner-operators and fleet owners, have complained about front ends' and transaxles' not holding up. I have heard far fewer complaints from Ford owners.

The Prius does have some passenger room deficiencies. It does have more trunk space than does the Fusion. The Fusion has more passenger room. I am aware of more than a few Uber/Lyft users here who will decline any Prius unless a Prius comes up the third time. In that case, they have told me that it is an automatic one star. Those same people, when they hail a cab, unless it is raining, will pass on a Prius.

_Condemner Reports_, which does not like anything that is not a Toyota, Lexus (which is nothing more than a Toyota with a fancy price tag), Audi or the occasional BMW or Mercedes-Benz, even likes the Fusion, especially the hybrid. I find it funny that _Condemner Reports_ likes Audis but not Volkswagens. An Audi is nothing but a Volkswagen with a Mercedes-Benz price tag.

I have two Fusion hybrids: a 2014 for the UberX/Lyft car and a 2015, that is a cab. The cab has just under fifty thousand miles and never has had a major repair, just the usual thing for a cab: brakes, oil changes. The one thing that is worthy of note is that the electrical system in the Fusion is too weak properly to support all of the cab stuff, despite modern technology's being far more electically efficient than it used to be. Toyota owners do not have that complaint. Electricity and Henry never did get along well. The UberX/Lyft car has just under eighty thousand miles. It has had two major repairs A recent one was that the left front bearings were going bad. I have heard this complaint more than once about Fusions of that era. It always seems to be the Left as opposed to the right. The other one occurred at just under sixty thousand miles when a spark plug went bad. When I was a young man, that was no big deal, you simply went to the parts store, bought a set of Champion (Chrysler), AC Delco (GM) or Motorcraft/Autolite (Ford, depending on the era) and it took thirty minutes, if you stopped for a cigaret, to make the change; no more.

Two of my sisters have and my mother had the Prius. They love/loved them. When my father could drive, he liked Toyotas in general. He had one that went over two hundred thousand miles. He lives at the seashore in Massachusetts. The only reason that he had to get rid of that Toyota Tercel was that one morning,, he started up the thing, put it into gear. let out the clutch and heard a clunk and _thwankity-BUMP!-thhwankity-BUMP!-_thwankity-BUMP!: the drive shaft had rusted through completely. I never liked the foreign badge buggies, although I will admit to a grudging respect for some of them.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In the cab business, many of the Toyota owners, both owner-operators and fleet owners, have complained about front ends' and transaxles' not holding up. I have heard far fewer complaints from Ford owners.
> 
> The Prius does have some passenger room deficiencies. It does have more trunk space than does the Fusion. The Fusion has more passenger room. I am aware of more than a few Uber/Lyft users here who will decline any Prius unless a Prius comes up the third time. In that case, they have told me that it is an automatic one star. Those same people, when they hail a cab, unless it is raining, will pass on a Prius.
> 
> ...


Wheel bearing to me is a $40 repair.... they can be quite expensive to someone that doesn't do their own repairs


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Wheel bearing to me is a $40 repair.... they can be quite expensive to someone that doesn't do their own repairs


I have not the tools, the place or the knowledge to work on these cars, any more. I can work on my DeSoto,. I have a hard time finding the oil pan plug on my Fusions.

When it comes to front wheel drive, I am totally ignorant, even on the early 1970s El Dorados and Toronados that had front wheel drive.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> NEVER bet against a Toyota.
> I have owned several and most have gone over 300k.
> I have a '09 Avalon that I ubered in, it has 320k on it and runs as good as the day I bought it for $3k with 100k on the dash.
> 
> Buy the Toyota.


You're right. There used to be a time where I'd want to puke every time I'd see an American car on the road. Where did I go wrong?

I will say the one thing that may be superior in the ford fusion vs the prius is how smooth the ride can be. Do any prius drivers experience a rough driving experience at all? I would imagine given how small and low to the ground the prius is that it can't be the smoothest ride?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Ford cars do hold up and every mechanic knows how to work on fords.


They should - they get a LOT of practice.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> My Ford Focus is at just about 100,000 miles at 10 years old.
> 
> The F150s i've owned have lasted and lasted until they rusted apart.
> 
> ...


I guess that a lot of focus car owners don't take care of their cars good. Toyota car's owners are usually more richer than other car's owners. I never own a Toyota car. I just don't like the way it speed up from a stop.



Brokenglass400 said:


> which one should i get and why


I have a 2012 Volks Wagon Passat S. Bought it at 80,000 miles and now 108,000 miles. Run like new, excellent audio sound system, better A/C system. Give me a little trouble with throttle body twice so I replaced it with the part from Ebay. It costed me $60. Never give me trouble again. 
( VW, BMW, Audi have direct fuel injection system that make their cars run with high engine power but cause some problem because of that. If you have a space and know how to do... usually Youtube will help you on that.)


----------

